# I am combing her hair



## Archana

Is it right to say

*Yo se peino el pelo* ?

a. Is it *se* or *le* ?

b. Is it *el pelo* or *su pelo* ?


----------



## Argónida

Le peino el pelo.


----------



## MSanchezC

*(yo) le peino/cepillo el cabello*


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hola,
No. No es correcto.* La estoy peinando*. En español no se utiliza el posesivo. No diríamos peinar su pelo, ni siquiera el pelo (aunque a veces se diga). Se supone que cuando se peina a alguien lo que se peina es el pelo de esta persona. Si alguien lava sus propias manos (que es lo más natural) la frase sería *me estoy lavando las manos.* Sonaría extraño:* Me lavo mis manos.*


----------



## DGM

Sería mas correcto decir *le estoy peinando*. si dices le estoy peinando el pelo, suena redundante, repetitivo, porque no le vas a peinar el codo...


----------



## Argónida

DGM said:


> Sería mas correcto decir *le estoy peinando*. si dices le estoy peinando el pelo, suena redundante, repetitivo, porque no le vas a peinar el codo...


 
Sí, es verdad que habitualmente diríamos "le peino" o "le estoy peinando". A mí me suena muy poético lo de "le peino el pelo" porque hay una letra de flamenco que lo dice así. Pero esa es una apreciación mía muy personal. Mejor quitarle "el pelo" (a la frase, no a la chica).


----------



## ovejanegra

_*La*_ estoy peinando -o- _*Le*_ estoy peinando?


----------



## Jorge Jodra

ovejanegra said:


> _*La*_ estoy peinando -o- _*Le*_ estoy peinando?


Hola,
La respuesta correcta es *la estoy peinando,* está peinando a una niña o a una mujer (*la*: objeto directo femenino singular). Si se trata de un niño u hombre: *le estoy peinando (le:* objeto directo masculino singular). Si utilizamos la palabra pelo la frase sería en ambos casos*: le estoy peinando el pelo (le:* objeto indirecto, *pelo:* objeto directo) *.*


----------



## DGM

Jorge Jodra said:


> Hola,
> La respuesta correcta es *la estoy peinando,* está peinando a una niña o a una mujer (*la*: objeto directo femenino singular). Si se trata de un niño u hombre: *le estoy peinando (le:* objeto directo masculino singular). Si utilizamos la palabra pelo la frase sería en ambos casos*: le estoy peinando el pelo (le:* objeto indirecto, *pelo:* objeto directo) *.*


 

vaya nos traemos entre los nativos no??

es cierto que en muchas partes de españa se confunde el "le" con "la" (laismo) y el "la" con "le" (leismo). Por eso es común oir "la estoy peinando" pero gramaticalmente no esta bien dicho. siempre que nos referimos a un complemento indirecto (a quién, to whom) se utiliza el "le" :

*le* peino (a ella)
*le* cojo de la mano (a ella)
*le* beso (a ella)

y cuando nos referimos a un objeto directo se utiliza "lo" o "la":

le peino el pelo: se *lo* peino
le doy la manzana: se *la* doy


----------



## rocstar

I am combing her hair- Le estoy peinando su *cabello. o *como alguien dijo ya, Le estoy peinando el *cabello.*
*Creo que lo correcto aquí es **cabello*, no pelo.
Rocstar


----------



## Archana

Gracias a todo !


----------



## Jorge Jodra

DGM said:


> vaya nos traemos entre los nativos no??
> 
> es cierto que en muchas partes de españa se confunde el "le" con "la" (laismo) y el "la" con "le" (leismo). Por eso es común oir "la estoy peinando" pero gramaticalmente no esta bien dicho. siempre que nos referimos a un complemento indirecto (a quién, to whom) se utiliza el "le" :
> 
> *le* peino (a ella)
> *le* cojo de la mano (a ella)
> *le* beso (a ella)
> 
> y cuando nos referimos a un objeto directo se utiliza "lo" o "la":
> 
> le peino el pelo: se *lo* peino
> le doy la manzana: se *la* doy


 

Hola, *siento discrepar*
*La* peino (a ella)
*Le* cojo la mano (a él o a ella)
*La *beso (a ella)
*le* peino (a él)
*le* peino el pelo (a él o a ella)

*EL OBJETO DIRECTO SINGULAR FEMENINO ES SIEMPRE LA*
*EL OBJETO INDIRECTO SINGULAR ES SIEMPRE LE*
*NO HAY NINGÚN LAÍSMO EN  la estoy peinando(a ella) PORQUE EL OBJETO DIRECTO ES FEMENINO.*

*El problema que tenemos los hablantes de español es que ya no se conoce la gramática española y son cada vez más los que no diferencian entre un acusativo y un dativo. Es el precio que tenemos que pagar por haber abandonado la disciplina de Latín en el bachillerato, aunque no sea éste el único motivo.*


----------



## rocstar

Estoy de acuerdo con Jorge.
Rocstar


----------



## Cubanboy

Jorge Jodra said:


> Hola,
> No. No es correcto.* La estoy peinando*. En español no se utiliza el posesivo. No diríamos peinar su pelo, ni siquiera el pelo (aunque a veces se diga). Se supone que cuando se peina a alguien lo que se peina es el pelo de esta persona. Si alguien lava sus propias manos (que es lo más natural) la frase sería *me estoy lavando las manos.* Sonaría extraño:* Me lavo mis manos.*





*Hola. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en cuanto al uso de los 'posesivos' en español en contraposición al inglés que sí los emplea. De igual forma, en inglés no se pueden omitir los pronombres personales en la oración, mientras que en español sí los podemos omitir siempre que no haya ambigüedad.

Saludos. *


----------



## DGM

Jorge Jodra said:


> Hola, *siento discrepar*
> *La* peino (a ella)
> *Le* cojo la mano (a él o a ella)
> *La *beso (a ella)
> *le* peino (a él)
> *le* peino el pelo (a él o a ella)
> 
> *EL OBJETO DIRECTO SINGULAR FEMENINO ES SIEMPRE LA*
> *EL OBJETO INDIRECTO SINGULAR ES SIEMPRE LE*
> *NO HAY NINGÚN LAÍSMO EN la estoy peinando(a ella) PORQUE EL OBJETO DIRECTO ES FEMENINO.*
> 
> *El problema que tenemos los hablantes de español es que ya no se conoce la gramática española y son cada vez más los que no diferencian entre un acusativo y un dativo. Es el precio que tenemos que pagar por haber abandonado la disciplina de Latín en el bachillerato, aunque no sea éste el único motivo.*


 
Hola,

pues te voy a dar la razón. Tenía claro que "la" sólo se utiliza como objeto directo, pero me he equivocado al pensar que en "la peino" (a ella) ella era objeto indirecto. Y tengo delito porque en euskara hay que tener esto muy claro para no meter la pata, (latín sin embargo siempre lo aprobaba por los pelos) pero el "a" me ha despistado... 

asi que te agradezco que me hayas ayudado a darme cuenta de mi error!

de todas formas como te pongas así cada vez que alguien se equivoca te va a salir una úlcera!

saludos!


----------



## Zeprius

Pobre Archana... debe estar de los pelos con tantas discrepancias


----------



## Jorge Jodra

DGM said:


> Hola,
> 
> pues te voy a dar la razón. Tenía claro que "la" sólo se utiliza como objeto directo, pero me he equivocado al pensar que en "la peino" (a ella) ella era objeto indirecto. Y tengo delito porque en euskara hay que tener esto muy claro para no meter la pata, (latín sin embargo siempre lo aprobaba por los pelos) pero el "a" me ha despistado...
> 
> asi que te agradezco que me hayas ayudado a darme cuenta de mi error!
> 
> de todas formas como te pongas así cada vez que alguien se equivoca te va a salir una úlcera!
> 
> saludos!


 
Hola,
Te agradezco tu interés por mi salud. Lo que ocurre es que todos tenemos cuestiones que nos interesan especialmente y en mi caso una de ellas es el idioma. Entiendo que la buena utilización de un idioma es un arte y este foro es un escaparate donde personas de diferentes países tratan de aprender y, en la medida en que es posible, y para corresponder al regalo que se nos hace enseñándonos, también tratamos de dar lo mejor de nosotros mismos para corresponder. Eso no quiere decir que nadie tenga el monopolio de la verdad y casi cada día uno puede descubrir que siempre hay alguien que nos corrige en cuestiones, incluso de nuestra propia lengua. Te lo digo por propia experiencia. En cuanto al latín y, como dato anecdótico, y ya que veo que eres vasco, lo poco que aún recuerdo lo aprendí en tu tierra en mis años jóvenes.


----------



## Argónida

rocstar said:


> I am combing her hair- Le estoy peinando su *cabello. o *como alguien dijo ya, Le estoy peinando el *cabello.*
> *Creo que lo correcto aquí es **cabello*, no pelo.
> Rocstar


 
Aclarado lo de los OD y los OI, voy yo a discrepar un poquito con esto del cabello. Creo que en algunos países efectivamente es más habitual decir "cabello". En España, sin embargo, "pelo" es correcto y además se usa con mucha más frecuencia. 

Así que, ¿es correcto "cabello"? Sí. ¿Es correcto "pelo"? También.


----------



## Basenjigirl

¡Cómo está el patio! Bueno, en resumén, y para que nos quede claro, ¿la respuesta correcta es de Jorge Jorda? _* la* estoy peinando...._ (I'm combing *her* hair) ?? ¿Sí o no? Gracias.


----------



## Rivendell

OBJETO DIRECTO MASCULINO: LO
OBJETO DIRECTO FEMENINO: LA
OBJETO INDIRECTO MASCULINO/FEMENINO: LE

En el caso del verbo "_peinar_", el verbo es "_peinar el pelo/cabello a alguien_". Lo que sustituimos es a la persona, es decir, el complemento indirecto. Por tanto se debe decir:

LE PEINO EL CABELLO/PELO 

Lo que pasa es que también quitamos el objeto directo porque queda redundante (como alguien por ahí arriba ha dicho, no le vas a peinar el codo). Por tanto, la frase es:

_Le peino._
_Le estoy peinando_.


----------



## romarsan

Yo coincido con Jorge


----------



## Rivendell

En cuanto a pelo o cabello... Yo creo que lo más común en España es decir pelo. Cabello se utiliza más con sentido poético, en canciones o en textos formales... Pero eso es tan solo mi opinión.


----------



## Rivendell

Hay que ver el objeto y el género de lo que sustituyes:

Pedro tiene un coche -> Pedro lo tiene.
Pedro tiene una moto -> Pedro la tiene.
Pedro lleva a María al cine -> Pedro la lleva.
Pedro lleva un cuaderno -> Pedro lo lleva.
Pedro lleva una mochila -> Pedro la lleva. 
Pedro lleva el cuaderno a María -> Pedro le lleva el cuaderno / Pedro (se) lo lleva a María.


----------



## Argónida

Jorge tiene razón, sí.
Quizá la duda surja en esta frase porque cambia si dejamos o si quitamos "el pelo":

La peino ("la" porque es OD y se refiere a la mujer).
Le peino el pelo ("le" porque ahora el OD es "el pelo" y ella, la mujer, pasa a ser OI).

P.D.: La vamos a acabar dejando calva a la pobre, tanto ponerle y quitarle el pelo.


----------



## Rivendell

Argónida said:


> Jorge tiene razón, sí.
> Quizá la duda surja en esta frase porque cambia si dejamos o si quitamos "el pelo":
> 
> La peino ("la" porque es OD y se refiere a la mujer).
> Le peino el pelo ("le" porque ahora el OD es "el pelo" y ella, la mujer, pasa a ser OI).
> 
> P.D.: La vamos a acabar dejando calva a la pobre tanto ponerle y quitarle el pelo.


 

Entonces... según eso:

_Peino a Pedro_ -> _LO PEINO_, porque como no decimos el pelo, _Pedro_ pasa a ser objeto directo y ya sabemos que el pronombre objeto directo masculino es _LO_.

Yo pienso que el no decir "_el pelo_" es por no ser redundantes, pero eso no hace que el objeto cambie  de indirecto a directo. Por tanto sigo pensando que debería ser LE PEINO.

Y sí, pobre mujer... y pobre Pedro!!


----------



## Antpax

Rivendell said:


> Entonces... según eso:
> 
> _Peino a Pedro_ -> _LO PEINO_, porque como no decimos el pelo, _Pedro_ pasa a ser objeto directo y ya sabemos que el pronombre objeto directo masculino es _LO_.
> 
> Yo pienso que el no decir "_el pelo_" es por no ser redundantes, pero eso no hace que el objeto cambie de indirecto a directo. Por tanto sigo pensando que debería ser LE PEINO.
> 
> Y sí, pobre mujer... y pobre Pedro!!


 
Hola:

Me temo que tiene toda la pinta de acabar en una discusión bizantina, pero estoy de acuerdo con Argónida en este caso, al eliminar "el pelo" la chica o el tal Pedro pasan a ser OD por lo que sería "la" en el caso de ella y "lo/le" en el caso de él (con él es más fácil, si usamos "le" vale para los dos casos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Rivendell

El pronombre objeto directo puede ser LO o LE?? LE vale para los dos casos?? Gramaticalmente no creo que eso sea correcto (otra cosa es que a veces lo utilicemos al hablar incorrectamente).

Entonces, según esto, sería correcto lo siguiente:

A María le gusta el pan -> el pan es OD / María es OI.
Pero si quitamos el pan, María pasa a ser OD femenino y diríamos: LA GUSTA!!

Creo que no!!

Y sí, Antpax, creo que esto va a acabar en discusión bizantina...


----------



## Antpax

Rivendell said:


> El pronombre objeto directo puede ser LO o LE?? LE vale para los dos casos?? Gramaticalmente no creo que eso sea correcto (otra cosa es que a veces lo utilicemos al hablar incorrectamente).
> 
> Entonces, según esto, sería correcto lo siguiente:
> 
> A María le gusta el pan -> el pan es OD / María es OI.
> Pero si quitamos el pan, María pasa a ser OD femenino y diríamos: LA GUSTA!!
> 
> Creo que no!!
> 
> Y sí, Antpax, creo que esto va a acabar en discusión bizantina...


 
Dos cosicas.

Cuando se trata de una persona de género másculino, el OD se puede usar con "lo" o con "le" (creo que es una concesión de la RAE a los madrileños pero a mí me viene muy bien ).

Respecto al ejemplo creo que no está clara la correlación entre el que propones ahora. En el caso de gustar, el pan es el sujeto de la oración y es imposible eliminarlo, aunque no aparezca tiene que existir, aunque esté omitido "A María le gusta (el pan)". Así María será siempre Objeto Indirecto.

Saludos.

Ant

P.D. ¿por qué votáis masculino, femenino o neutro?


----------



## Argónida

¿Y si dejamos a María despeinada? O mejor, ¿por qué no la rapamos y nos evitamos más problemas? ¿*La* rapamos a ella o *le* rapamos el pelo? ¿Creéis que *le* gustará?

P.D.: De acuerdo con Antpax en lo de que le/lo valen igualmente para el OD masculino cuando se refiere a una persona. Aquí también es frecuente usar "le" en esos casos.


----------



## Rivendell

Así que la RAE nos ha concedido a los madrileños la posibilidad de ser "leístas"?? Pues si es así, eso no lo sabía, aunque me parece un poco fuerte!!

En cuanto a lo de gustar... bueno, admito que quizás no ha sido el mejor ejemplo.


----------



## DGM

i´m sorry Arnacha for all this mess. as you can see this is a problematic issue for spanish people as well. i´m gonna attemp to make it a bit more clear, as this is the point in this forum and not giving lessons with some rough manners to our countrymates...

the general rule is:
-with indirect objet (to him/to her) : le
-with direct objet : lo or la depending on the gender - i saw him - lo ví
- i saw her - la ví

however, spanish (unlike latin), as all the alives lenguages, develops by using. so the RAE, due to the widespread use by writers and educated people, accepts this too: 
- when the direct objet is person a male: le - i saw him - le ví
- when the direct objet is person a female: le - i comb her hair - le peino

all this is in the RAE web. i´ve tryed to post the link but i´m not allow yet (till i have made 30 post)

hope to have helped you!


----------



## Antpax

DGM said:


> i´m sorry Arnacha for all this mess. as you can see this is a problematic issue for spanish people as well. i´m gonna attemp to make it a bit more clear, as this is the point in this forum and not giving lessons with some rough manners to our countrymates...
> 
> the general rule is:
> -with indirect objet (to him/to her) : le
> -with direct objet : lo or la depending on the gender - i saw him - lo ví
> - i saw her - la ví
> 
> however, spanish (unlike latin), as all the alives lenguages, develops by using. so the RAE, due to the widespread use by writers and educated people, accepts this too:
> - when the direct objet is person a male: le - i saw him - le ví
> - when the direct objet is person a female: le - i comb her hair - le peino
> 
> all this is in the RAE web. i´ve tryed to post the link but i´m not allow yet (till i have made 30 post)
> 
> hope to have helped you!


 
Hi DGM, welcome to the forums,

Your explanation is very good, but just one thing. You cannot use "le" for females as direct object, just "la". The problem in this case is to consider the pronoun as directo or indirect object, if it is considered DO we have to use "la" and if it is consideres IO we have to use "le".

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## zootropo

> El dictamen académico se ha morigerado recientemente, y se considera aceptable la forma leísta cuando el complemento directo de la acción es un ser animado de sexo masculino y número singular; así _le vi [a Juan]_ se tolera, mientras que *_le vi [a Inés]_ o *_le vi [al buque]_ o *_les vi [a mis amigos]_ no.


----------



## DGM

i copyed this from the RAE´s web:

"El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado: </IMG>_El libro que me prestaste le leí de un tirón;_ </IMG>_Los informes me les mandas_ _cuando puedas. _Y tampoco se admite, en general, cuando el referente es una mujer: </IMG>_Le__ consideran estúpida,_ aunque *existen algunos casos en que el leísmo femenino de persona no se considera incorrecto"*.
"cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _*«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía»* _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo"


----------

